# Pundimillia sp. Crimson Tide or hybrid?



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

I purchased these fry as P. sp. Crimson Tide from a friend. The father was a wonderful specimen and looked just like he should. As the fry have grown up they have started to look much different than the father. Is this normal for juvies, or is this likely a hybrid?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

At first I thought it was a hybrid but then look at these



















So I say it's the real deal!


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know...something about the head shape doesn't look quite right.


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is a more recent picture. I can't tell if he is going to grow out of it or if something isn't quite right.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

His coloring looks alright in that one. Maybe his head shape just looked strange from the angle before.


----------

